# Ripped fins before breeding on male +treatment?



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

*UPDATE: Attempted breeding see post #6 for video and details*

I was hoping to try breeding my bettas for the first time and had the tank all set up and my breeders picked out but upon adding my male to the breeding tank I noticed that his tail fin is rather badly split... he is other wise healthy to all other appearances... and i think the reason for his damaged tail is getting it caught on tank ornaments... which I had posted about previously... I've watched his behavour and this seems most likely 

should I leave him in the breeding tank and treat him there with Melafix as I would if he were in his normal tank? To avoid stressing him further with more movements? or would that be unadvisable if I want to spawn in this particular tank? Or would it even be ok for him to breed if its just damaged fins that are the problem since they will probably end up getting ripped anyway during the breeding process? Although I imagine if he trys to breed with his ripped fins he will probably just end up ripping them further to the tail base...

ooh and just a quick question.. is it ok to add salt to water for the fry like it is for adult fish or is that a bad idea?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i really wouldn't worry too much about him... hopefully the split will eventually heal; but possibly not.if you wish to treat with melafix; go ahead... it will not affect the fry; and will actually help to keep the tank more free of any possible fungus..

i would not bother putting salt in the tank.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I was just worried about risks of him contaminating the water for the fry... since most breeding sites talk about adding breeding pairs just a few hours before breeding... and I was wondering why this was... but if everything is fine I was hoping to leave him in the tank for a few days and hope that he will make a bubble nest and also keep the tank all cycled and nice... 

I seeded the tanks filter with a small piece from my old filter and also used old water from the last water change I did on my tanks.. also adding a few ornaments for my other tanks as well...


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Eeee... ^.^ My BF has just informed me that he has made a huge bubble nest under his cup... probably because I showed him my female yesterday as a teaser since he hasnt done it before 

I might show her to him again today and see how his fins are looking... They have been healing already from what I have seen...

excitement!

hehe I even have the perfect plan for disposing of excess fry(once they start getting big)... I know some of you may not like this but if Im going to kill them anyway why not put them to use as turtle food? since our friend has a very hungry turtle...


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Waiting with curiosity.


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok so I left her in a breeder box for 2 hours until he was starting to calm down and swim back and forth from her to the nest...

When I relesed her it looked promising to begin with... she swam around and he followed her and she went almost straight ever to the nest... she poke around for a bit and didnt seem scared of him at all... the male started trying to wrap himself around her almost as soon as she was there but she wasnt having any of it and they started to fight... Ophelia is a feisty one... 

I think it might have gone ok except they totally trashed the bubble nest... so I decided to take her out and try again once he has built a bigger one...
If anyone is interested here is a youtube video of what happened:
Betta first breeding attempt

Check it out at about 2:13 where the female rips out a huge chunk of his tail...

All in all a good first attempt.. they were showing promising behaviour... and besides the destruction of the nest and the chunk out of ottos tail all went well... Will see how they go this weekend... 

The set up: note I have added more plants since this was taken








Bubble nest








Ophelia in her breeding box








Wow Look at that tail tear... ophelia is a bully


----------



## rninne (Mar 23, 2009)

*That's me*



Mew_chan said:


> Eeee... ^.^ My BF has just informed me...


 ^that's me!

I can't wait to see the results of this. If all is sucessful we should try him with my female next.

What is a good down time before the male can start mating again?

~Rob


----------



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

Eee...  my female while running away from my male kept trying to wedge herself underneath things... at one point she tried to squeeze through a tiny gap in some driftwood in the tank and for a second she got stuck and thrashed about widly before getting free... I panicked because when she freed herself she floated dazed for a bit floating to the bottom of the tank for a bit before fleeing again after about 30seconds... Im torn should I remove her?... before she got wedged her fins seemed normal, but now they are clumped and she doesnt seem like her normal self at all... she seems to be swiming pretty normal as far as I can see... 

She is currently resting on top of the filter which is covered by only enough water for it to cover her body and it is surrounded by leaves... the male cant see her and it is hard for him to get at her... 

Hes much gentler than I thought he would be... he just sails past her showing off and then chases her without really nipping that much... then returns to his nest to bubble... personally I thought the way she was actung was a bit over the top...


Eee... should I leave her with him overnight? >.< if she stays ther eI think she would be fine... ah I dont know...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

She isn't fat enough yet. Keep her apart from him and feed her very well for a couple of weeks to get her eggs ready. Unless she is ripe, they won't mate, and they'll just fight.


----------

